# Show us your fun hats



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have made a lot of fun hats throughout the years. Show us some of yours.

I will add more pics as I find them


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my..wonderful, whimsical.. They are all spot on..did you create the basketball, I would love to turn that into a baseball!!!! Can you give me an idea of how you did that,did you make the hat and stitch on the lines??
Once again.. Wonderful! The bananas appear to enjoy wearing them...


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

My daughter is modeling her anemone hat...teaches 6th & 7th grade reading & spelling, & wears it for crazy hat day! I believe that the yarn was Red Heart's "Mexicana" and the pattern by Cat Bordhi is available on ravelry.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Love your hats :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great hats!!!


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

I made several for our recently held Beanie Festival, the 'Crazy Critter' section.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

suewynn said:


> I made several for our recently held Beanie Festival, the 'Crazy Critter' section.


And more -


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

suewynn said:


> And more -


And still more -


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow how clever you all are to make these amazing hats. Keep the photos coming please. Unfortunately I don't have even one to add.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... just a few!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great Hats,Love them all,


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fun


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous hat's. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Suewynn,
Your hats are fantastic!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

What great hats!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So cute. Love them all. I have only made one fun hat but have some on the to do list. Here is mine. Needle felted the eye and lined with fleece.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow, thanks for the pics. Getting lots of good ideas for the future.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Awesome hats!!! &#128516;


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What great hats! Here are a few I've made over the last couple years.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

What a fabulous idea for a thread! Look at all of these amazing hats!

Here are some hats I made earlier this year - A bobble hat for my daughter, although her 4-year-old son loves to wear it!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willendorf-hat

I love the Fascination hat - a mock cable design that is so easy to do - I have made several now - a fun and easy pattern. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fascination-hat

Not sure if the Luxury Cowl/snood counts as a "hat" per se, but I included it anyway because it is another fun and easy pattern to knit. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luxury-cowl---hood

and thanks to Kathy (Katsch), I discovered the "Top This" hat kits and couldn't get enough of them! So easy and so darn cute! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-this-hat


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Love your avatar. Inigo is one of my favorite movie characters.

Will check back to see your pics. they haven't shown up yet.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

There they are. So cute and I love the pattern on the first hat. 

ETA-Is the Latvian braid difficult?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow..these are the cutest hats!! How fun, so many variations..Love them all..but the frog is to die for! I have always liked frogs..and fairies.

I need to order some Top This...
Thank you for starting this thread...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

LizR said:


> There they are. So cute and I love the pattern on the first hat.
> 
> ETA-Is the Latvian braid difficult?


The Latvian braid is actually very easy to do, but it is slow going and time consuming - two rounds per braid with two strands that you twist either under or over with each stitch. The yarns become twisted together by the end of the first round, but then untwist when you reverse directions to complete the braid on the second round.

Here's a great video that explains how to do it!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> My daughter is modeling her anemone hat...teaches 6th & 7th grade reading & spelling, & wears it for crazy hat day! I believe that the yarn was Red Heart's "Mexicana" and the pattern by Cat Bordhi is available on ravelry.


I have always loved this pattern (although I have yet to make it) - Yours is wonderful and your daughter is absolutely adorable!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you Mo I will give that a look. Is it as stretchy as rib or do you need to compensate? When I make a cabled band with an I cord edging I find it needs to be close in size without much stretch.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Just saw the later ones you put up. Love the cowl and your GS's hat.

Too many wonderful patterns, too little time.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Great hats - I love doing fun hats - here are two.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

LizR said:


> Just saw the later ones you put up. Love the cowl and your GS's hat.
> 
> Too many wonderful patterns, too little time.


so true! I need another three lifetimes at least to knit everything I want to make!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Great hats - I love doing fun hats - here are two.


more cute hats on cute daughters!

I definitely have to get in on the minion thing for the grands!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> more cute hats on cute daughters!
> 
> I definitely have to get in on the minion thing for the grands!


Thanks - I love yours too, especially the Top This ones - they're great.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great hats everyone!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Loved each and every one, great topic, great hats.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am loving these hats keep them coming. &#128076;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Found a few more


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Fab hats ladies, love them all. I've made a giraffe hat, but the photo is on my laptop which is temporary out of action.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you mopgenorth for the link for the adult fascination hat. I'm definitely going to make this, it's gorgeous, especially in the colour you chose.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Wonderful hats! I can't choose a favourite, they are all so clever :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

amanda81164 said:


> Thank you mopgenorth for the link for the adult fascination hat. I'm definitely going to make this, it's gorgeous, especially in the colour you chose.


you're very welcome - have fun with it!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh my! Such talented people! What a great topic! I have made many dead fish hats...great fun!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gjz
Pretty colors in your fish hat


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Mopgenorth...do you own that mug?? Where did you get it?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Katsch said:


> gjz
> Pretty colors in your fish hat


Thanks! My nephew chose the colors..


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> gjz
> Pretty colors in your fish hat


👍👍👍


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

KnitterNatalie wrote:
"My daughter is modeling her anemone hat...teaches 6th & 7th grade reading & spelling, & wears it for crazy hat day! I believe that the yarn was Red Heart's "Mexicana" and the pattern by Cat Bordhi is available on ravelry"



Colorful, fun hat worn by an obviously fun, creative teacher - I love knowing that someone like her is teaching our young people :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

KnitterNatalie said:


> My daughter is modeling her anemone hat...teaches 6th & 7th grade reading & spelling, & wears it for crazy hat day! I believe that the yarn was Red Heart's "Mexicana" and the pattern by Cat Bordhi is available on ravelry.


That picture has "forced" me to go on Ravelry and buy the pattern. Your daughter is a wonderful young woman. Oh, and the hat is great :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Mopgenorth...do you own that mug?? Where did you get it?


No - but I wish I did! I may have to make/order one!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Great hats, everyone.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Some are the GSs and the rest I have sold at Market.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

More hats!


----------



## vtlover1962 (Dec 29, 2014)

I love the duck and the Minnie. Do you have patterns to them?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

suewynn said:


> I made several for our recently held Beanie Festival, the 'Crazy Critter' section.


Really love the frog hat, so cute!!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

love them all!!  making a polar bear hat even as we speak!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love them all!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow!!


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Love making hats for kids


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Love these! Thanks for starting this thread, how fun!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such talented people out there, making all these brilliant hats. I love them all, they're so ingenious.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

cherluc said:


> Love making hats for kids


These are fabulous is there any chance of your sharing the pattern information? Many thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Here are some that I knitted or crocheted for the grandbabies.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Love all of them!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

love your hats, I am making minion and sponge bob hats at the moment. When I finish I will post.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Great job on all of the hats.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Here are mine.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

ducatirose2 said:


> Here are mine.


These are great especially the lobster. Is there a pattern available for this one? I have a lobsterman friend and would like to knit one for him.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

LizR said:


> These are great especially the lobster. Is there a pattern available for this one? I have a lobsterman friend and would like to knit one for him.


Its a few patterns put together. The body of the lobster is the dead fish hat. Then I found a stuffed lobster toy on line and used that for the claws and feelers.  I changed out the tail from the stuffed lobster toy. It was fun. A guy friend from work goes to Maine and wanted a lobster hat. Here's his picture of him modeling it


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

What fun to see all of these great hats. So creative!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

I really enjoyed looking at your hats. You are definitely the Queen of Hats!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

ducatirose2 said:


> Its a few patterns put together. The body of the lobster is the dead fish hat. Then I found a stuffed lobster toy on line and used that for the claws and feelers. I changed out the tail from the stuffed lobster toy. It was fun. A guy friend from work goes to Maine and wanted a lobster hat. Here's his picture of him modeling it


Thank you so much. I believe I have the stuffed lobster pattern and also the dead fish hat. Your friend looks great in it and it will be quite a conversation piece when he wears it. My friend lobsters here in Mass so I am the lucky recipient of a gift of lobsters a couple of times each pulling season.

Thank you again for getting back to me so soon. Will let you knowhow I make out.


----------



## me the knitter (Aug 12, 2014)

awesome !!1 :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a fun thread! Here are some of mine


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

What a wonderful way to start my day - looking at all the wonderful, colorful and delightful hats made by so many talented people. Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

My kids and grandkids seem to always seem to run off with all the novelty hats as fast as I finish them!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Your hats are very cute


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm throwing in my hats too...


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Great hats!


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

I had to make 4 of these Viking hats. I had made one for my sons workmate. When other guys saw it, they asked for 3 to wear in their Band.
My Easter Bonnet is a covering for a brown paper bag. The bags were handed out and we were told to make it into an Easter bonnet. To wear to church.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow is all I can say as I scroll through everyone's reply. Magnificent and creative.



gagesmom said:


> I have made a lot of fun hats throughout the years. Show us some of yours.
> 
> I will add more pics as I find them


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I have enjoyed every page! Marvelous, imaginative hats! This is fun. Mine are quite boring in comparison.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

So many cute hats....


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Wonderful! Love yor backgrounds too. You must have a great
sense of humor. I would love to know you.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! What a great collection of hats!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/anemone-hats

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/accordion-scarf-with-tendril-tassels

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/anemone-hats-2

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/raggedy-andy-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/wurm


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

love them


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic hats ... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

OK. I want ALL of these hats. I have no idea how many pictures I have looked at but I want them all.

Fabulous thread. KP members are terrific, talented and the tops.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

ducatirose2 said:


> Its a few patterns put together. The body of the lobster is the dead fish hat. Then I found a stuffed lobster toy on line and used that for the claws and feelers. I changed out the tail from the stuffed lobster toy. It was fun. A guy friend from work goes to Maine and wanted a lobster hat. Here's his picture of him modeling it


My brother-in-law from Maine, who would so wear that - Great work on your 'put together' lobster hat :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

What a reative Haberdashery COLLECTION. 

WE TRULY HAVE SOME MAD HATTETR HERE!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

What a creatve.Haberdashery COLLECTION. 

WE TRULY HAVE SOME MAD HATTERS HERE!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Some I have made


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

cherluc said:


> Love making hats for kids


That's good, 'cause you are Great at it - I can imagine the happy young faces shining under your hats :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Love all the hats..the sashay is to die for! The Easter bonnet is way ceative..but all of them are great!!


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Here is one I knitted for a ceramic duck at the library where they collect donations to feed the year-round population of ducks and geese who stay in a small pond behind the library.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

LizR said:


> These are great especially the lobster. Is there a pattern available for this one? I have a lobsterman friend and would like to knit one for him.


LizR, I purchased MadMonkeyKnits' pattern 129 The Lobster Beanie Knitting Pattern and am thinking of knitting it to wear on an upcoming trip to Nova Scotia, preferably to wear when eating lobster. That is, if my husband isn't too embarrassed to be seen with me. He is a tad more conservative than I sometimes am.


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for a great thread and wonderful ideas for fun hats. You all rock!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Grandson was a Hippo in his class assembly story of Noah's Ark


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bernadettebunty said:


> Grandson was a Hippo in his class assembly story of Noah's Ark


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

ljknits said:


> LizR, I purchased MadMonkeyKnits' pattern 129 The Lobster Beanie Knitting Pattern and am thinking of knitting it to wear on an upcoming trip to Nova Scotia, preferably to wear when eating lobster. That is, if my husband isn't too embarrassed to be seen with me. He is a tad more conservative than I sometimes am.


Have a great time and eat lots of lobster. My favorite way is just plain boiled with lots of melted butter and lemon juice. Forget all the fancy sauces although lobster scampi style is terrific too, wine, butter, garlic, lemon sauce. Yum!!!

many thanks for the pattern name and number I'll give that a look see.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... just a few!


I love the yellow and black one is there a pattern our football team is called tiger cats


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I've enjoyed seeing all of the clever, creative pics  I thought I'd add a few of mine that I've gifted to family and friends   Lynn


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/anemone-hats
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/accordion-scarf-with-tendril-tassels
> 
> ...


I love all your extraordinary hats and you wear them so well too!!!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't have photo's of mine... remember several, but they are all given away now... For the church I made a tri-color jesters hat. Someone, who shall remain nameless, requested a titty pink hat with nipple... from there they get a little more mundane.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all of the clever, creative pics  I thought I'd add a few of mine that I've gifted to family and friends   Lynn


Alwaysforyou, they are all cute, especially love the Yoga one.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh how fun! I really enjoyed looking at all of your wonderful hats! What a great collection you have made, I am very impressed with your creativity! I can't post any, I have not made any in many years. Seeing yours does make me want to make some, so thank you for the little push!


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

LizR said:


> Have a great time and eat lots of lobster. My favorite way is just plain boiled with lots of melted butter and lemon juice. Forget all the fancy sauces although lobster scampi style is terrific too, wine, butter, garlic, lemon sauce. Yum!!!
> 
> many thanks for the pattern name and number I'll give that a look see.


Yum, my mouth is watering just reading your description. I read that scallops and haddock are also plentiful there. I think this will be a seafood vacation!


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's a few of my own including the "fruit hat" which became a "fruit teapot"!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow you did wonderful i loved the yellow one it is one of my favorite colors 

but they were all very well done


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

hippo and model are so cute


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Searley said:


> Here's a few of my own including the "fruit hat" which became a "fruit teapot"!


Good to see that infamous fruit hat again. Great work as are the others. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

The ducky one speaks to me! All are cute.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! What a great bunch of hats.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> Wow! What a great bunch of hats.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Way cool!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I have made most of the animal hats from "Gramma Nancy's Animal Hats" book. Here are two of them.....


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Everyone's hats are fantastic. I can't wear hats because they never look good on me and I hate hat hair, but I am so tempted to do some of these just for fun. Thank you all for sharing. What fun!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What great hats!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

runflyski said:


> I have made most of the animal hats from "Gramma Nancy's Animal Hats" book. Here are two of them.....


Oh my goodness, how gorgeous , with matching socks too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

This thread is so inspiring. Here are a few I've recently done:


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Here the ones I have done lately, that I have photos.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you gagesmom for creating this thread of "Fun Hats." It is so exciting to see everyone's creativity.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

...just had to post one more. This one won a prize.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Loving your hats especially the little fascinator  I love your model too - what make and name is it?


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

As much as I have a frog and toad phobia I love your hat and your model is just the cutest little prince to be kissed


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How cute are these? Fun thread.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

LizR said:


> Thank you so much. I believe I have the stuffed lobster pattern and also the dead fish hat. Your friend looks great in it and it will be quite a conversation piece when he wears it. My friend lobsters here in Mass so I am the lucky recipient of a gift of lobsters a couple of times each pulling season.
> 
> Thank you again for getting back to me so soon. Will let you knowhow I make out.


Great, I would love to see yours. It was a challenge and fun to make. They always give me a challenge to knit. The last big challenge was a sweater pattern in French, couldn't find a translation. But I did it. Again, have fun.
Rose


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

All of the hats in this thread were knit from "Gramma Nancy's Animal Hats" book. The model is my niece's baby.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

So many fun hats! They're all great! I think I may need to knit some fun hats.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

So many fun hats! They're all great! I think I may need to knit some fun hats.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just made this today for a baby boy born on Monday.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can I include my bottle "hats"? 
One is a hippie and the other is a punk.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Can I include my bottle "hats"?
> One is a hippie and the other is a punkster.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What fun I love this topic. 

To see all your hats wow thanks.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Can I include my bottle "hats"?
> One is a hippie and the other is a punk.


Love the piercings!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Love the piercings!!


I tried not to squeal when I pushed the ring through his nose :XD:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I tried not to squeal when I pushed the ring through his nose :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I tried not to squeal when I pushed the ring through his nose :XD:


Ha Ha cute


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Christmas present for a friend.


----------



## cazzamoo (Apr 14, 2015)

just 2 i have pics of, excuse the other bits, i dont have anything unusual


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

cazzamoo said:


> just 2 i have pics of, excuse the other bits, i dont have anything unusual


Lovely work. Such cute little extras too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Christmas present for a friend.


Lucky friend. Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

wkyangel said:


> My kids and grandkids seem to always seem to run off with all the novelty hats as fast as I finish them!


Is there a pattern for your chicken hat, please? I would like to make this one.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

This one, done today. Child sized, but no child to hand so my button vase modelled for me ...


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

JillF said:


> Is there a pattern for your chicken hat, please? I would like to make this one.


I made these Chicken Hats from patterns in "Gramma Nancy's Animal Hats" book. The cute thing about these hats are the "handsies" and booties.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> This one, done today. Child sized, but no child to hand so my button vase modelled for me ...


Oops, forget the picture!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are adorable and so sweet



suewynn said:


> And more -


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Christmas present for a friend.


Now look what you started???? Husband looking over shoulder and thinks I should make him one.

Do you realize what a grown older man will look like with that on? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now look what you started???? Huband looking over shoulder and thinks I should make him one.
> 
> Do you realize what a grown older man will look like with that on? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol. Yes I do. I have made them for a few friends husband's. Aren't all men just over grown kids anyway? 😉 my hubby wants a purple minion hat.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks runflyski


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow I am blown away by all these amazing creations. Way to go everyone.&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

HOTN just finished this tonight for a Co workers 7 month old baby girl


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Despicable Edith knit hat on Ravelry.
Made for my friends 5 yr old daughter who loves the minions movies and pink.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Started and finished today. No pattern just made it up as I went. My take on the Elsa hat from Frozen.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this one today for my friend. It is so cute. No pattern.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi gagesmom, your hats are delightful. You must be a fast knitter, I'm very envious.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Loved each and every one, great topic, great hats.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> More hats!


Love the 2nd one, blue and white.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

This has been such a fun thread to follow. Thank you are for posting your hats......each and everyone brings a smile.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> This has been such a fun thread to follow. Thank you are for posting your hats......each and everyone brings a smile.


Well Thank you I am happy people are still posting. Also glad to hear that so many people enjoy them.

My latest knit. Started yesterday and finished today. 
Enderman hat by knitca on Ravelry. He still has it on his head right now. So hhappy when something you make for someone likes it so much. ☺


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Well Thank you I am happy people are still posting. Also glad to hear that so many people enjoy them.
> 
> My latest knit. Started yesterday and finished today.
> Enderman hat by knitca on Ravelry. He still has it on his head right now. So hhappy when something you make for someone likes it so much. ☺


Made one of these for my GS this winter. Have a request for another child. I'm thinking of knitting the eyes separately this time and sewing them on. 
There is a Minecraft Creeper hat chart on Ravelry if he is a fan.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

LizR said:


> Made one of these for my GS this winter. Have a request for another child. I'm thinking of knitting the eyes separately this time and sewing them on.
> There is a Minecraft Creeper hat chart on Ravelry if he is a fan.


I knot the eyes separately a sewed them on
Much easier. Going to look for the creeper hay. Since posting the pic I have 2 friends who have asked me to make one.☺


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> I knot the eyes separately a sewed them on
> Much easier. Going to look for the creeper hay. Since posting the pic I have 2 friends who have asked me to make one.☺


There were two or more Creeper charts/patterns. Let me know if you can't find them. 
Here are the Creepers I made.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

LizR said:


> There were two or more Creeper charts/patterns. Let me know if you can't find them.
> Here are the Creepers I made.


LizR I found it. My son loves it to. Started it last night and finished just before my son got home from school. He gave 2 thumbs up👍👍


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> LizR I found it. My son loves it to. Started it last night and finished just before my son got home from school. He gave 2 thumbs up👍👍


Nice job. So good to see the boys enjoying our knitting. I need to begin another Enderman hat, a Creeper hat and a dinosaur hood for my friends' grandsons for Christmas. I saw a picture for the Creeper face(?) on fingerless gloves. Looks easy and would work for Enderman too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast on last night and finished it today. Got an idea in my head and this is the result.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awwww, what a sweet little piggie.  Has it got a curly tail too? 
By the way, you are very talented :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Awwww, what a sweet little piggie.  Has it got a curly tail too?
> By the way, you are very talented :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am going to see if I can try my hand at crochet to make a tail. And Than You very much.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another order done for Christmas.&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished the face on this cutie today. Another Christmas order done. &#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another order done 
Baby minion hat


----------



## cazzamoo (Apr 14, 2015)

Minecraft one for son I did a few weeks ago and the newborn pumpkin for gd on halloween


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are all fantastic!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Kitty hat for an order


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another minion hat made for a 6 month old boy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Football hat done tonight


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just completed the red stitching today.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baa-ble baby hat. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373146-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2 more hats done for an order.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all so much fun!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cute! 


gagesmom said:


> I have made a lot of fun hats throughout the years. Show us some of yours.
> 
> I will add more pics as I find them


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love it! 


KnitterNatalie said:


> My daughter is modeling her anemone hat...teaches 6th & 7th grade reading & spelling, & wears it for crazy hat day! I believe that the yarn was Red Heart's "Mexicana" and the pattern by Cat Bordhi is available on ravelry.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Fruitilicious! 


TammyK said:


>


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Brilliant!! Just love the way the frog looks like he's hanging on hanging in there!!! 


suewynn said:


> I made several for our recently held Beanie Festival, the 'Crazy Critter' section.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome! Love the rabbit hat! 


suewynn said:


> And more -


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Weird and whacky!! Owl hat's lovely! 


suewynn said:


> And still more -


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

What a great variety! 


Katsch said:


> Fun


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeek! Love 'em all! 


gramknits said:


> What great hats! Here are a few I've made over the last couple years.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Brilliant! 


mopgenorth said:


> What a fabulous idea for a thread! Look at all of these amazing hats!
> 
> Here are some hats I made earlier this year - A bobble hat for my daughter, although her 4-year-old son loves to wear it!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willendorf-hat
> ...


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice! 


trish2222 said:


> Great hats - I love doing fun hats - here are two.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Fab! 


gagesmom said:


> Found a few more


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Great - different!


gjz said:


> Oh my! Such talented people! What a great topic! I have made many dead fish hats...great fun!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Great - just wanna hug that penguin! 


Montana Gramma said:


> Some are the GSs and the rest I have sold at Market.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cute, cute, cute! 


cherluc said:


> Love making hats for kids


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely! 


asty said:


> Here are some that I knitted or crocheted for the grandbabies.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Haha Funny! 


ducatirose2 said:


> Its a few patterns put together. The body of the lobster is the dead fish hat. Then I found a stuffed lobster toy on line and used that for the claws and feelers. I changed out the tail from the stuffed lobster toy. It was fun. A guy friend from work goes to Maine and wanted a lobster hat. Here's his picture of him modeling it


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Great - cute! 


StellasKnits said:


> What a fun thread! Here are some of mine


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wonderful! 


Roxanness said:


> Some I have made


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love it! 


ljknits said:


> Here is one I knitted for a ceramic duck at the library where they collect donations to feed the year-round population of ducks and geese who stay in a small pond behind the library.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Amazing! 


alwaysforyou said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all of the clever, creative pics  I thought I'd add a few of mine that I've gifted to family and friends   Lynn


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I like 'em, like 'em, verrrrrry much! 



Searley said:


> Here's a few of my own including the "fruit hat" which became a "fruit teapot"!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cuter than cute! 


Rosie's mom said:


> This thread is so inspiring. Here are a few I've recently done:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Aw, cute as a button! 


runflyski said:


> ...just had to post one more. This one won a prize.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> I have made a lot of fun hats throughout the years. Show us some of yours.
> 
> I will add more pics as I find them


Not as many this year so far as I had last year, so here are last years efforts.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely sets! 


cazzamoo said:


> just 2 i have pics of, excuse the other bits, i dont have anything unusual


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

More Baa-ble baby hats.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Pink kitty kat hat


----------

